# L' Impresentabile



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

Giuro sul pannocchione di Occhiverdi che ho tentato di scrivere almeno 10 volte l'esperienza ai confini della realtà che ho avuto con l'Impresentabile in casa.
Non ci sono riuscita. E magari non riesco a scrivere neppure questa pagina, ma giuro sempre sul pannocchione di Occhi che la posto a prescindere.

Che dirvi.
Ho ringraziato Mattia per avermi fatto un overdose di geordie shore perchè in effetti mi ha temprata.
Forse avrei sbroccato, entrando in casa  vedendomi arrivare addosso una palla di lardo pieno di catene, cappellino di traverso, stecchino in bocca e tatuaggi urlandomi nelle orecchie.
-IUYBVYNFIXFMHNOF .HBT UINLOKPLIYU  JUBNIKJUKML-
Un uomo con un idioma incomprensibile. Dal dialetto talmente stretto che pure Mattia a volte non capiva.
(Lisetta ha tradotto in tempo reale e praticamente ha detto. Sono davvero onorato di conoscerti finalmente. In famiglia parlano tutti di te.)

Poi è...è. Tutto lui. 
E non capisce davvero nù cazzo di niente.
Io -La mangi la frutta?-
Lui -Si. Bevo un litro di succo di frutta al giorno.-
-Quella non è frutta. Sono zuccheri.-
Lui -E' frutta. Lo fanno con la frutta no? Quindi è frutta. E fa tanto. Tanto bene.-
-Certo. Talmente bene che che se continui con questa alimentazione oltre a diventare 200 chili, secchi pure come un cane o di diabete o di un infarto.-
E per quella serata la discussione frutta è stata archiviata.
Ho visto chiaramente tra l altro, che si è toccato le palle da sotto il tavolo.
E che cazzo. Mi ha tirato un puppone da circo che è a dieta ma intanto si scola una bottiglia di coca cola al giorno PIU' il litro di succo di frutta. Poi mangia solo carne rossa e quasi niente verdura.
Ti devo dire che farai una vita lunga e sana?
No.
Hai vent'anni e ne dimostri 35.
Sei una palla con le caviglie grosse come la mia testa. Continui a ripetere che tu sei OOOOMMMMMMMO, che proteggerai Lisetta a costo della vita..
ma de che. Coglione.
Svegliati e banfa poco.

L'ultima sera però non ce l ho fatta.
L'ho mostrizzato.
Eravamo in cucina io e Mattia. Affranti. Più lui di me. Loro erano fuori casa.
Comincia a dirmi che, cazzo tebe  ma questoè uno zero assoluto. Con tutta la buona volontà...Non ha manco voglia di fare un cazzo. E hai sentito l'italiano di Lisetta? Non è più italiano. Che disfatta Tebe. Che disfatta.
E io che tentavo di tirarlo su, dicendogli che probabilmente Lisetta lo avrebbe lasciato. Per quanto tempo una donna può sopportare in nome dell'amore un parassita?
E lui che scuoteva la testa.
I due arrivano.
Stavano un po' discutendo sul fatto che l'impresentabile non poteva cercarsi un lavoro perchè doveva dare precedenza ai servizio sociali eccetera eccetera.
Mattia è intervenuto.
-Credo che i servizi sociali possano essere integrati con il lavoro.-
L'Impresentabile ha cominciato una filippica con frasi tipo.
_Io non ho paura di faticà.
Queste braccia ( portandole al cielo in maniera molto scenografica con tanto di espressione mistica dipinta sul volto) sono forti.
Io qui.
Io là.
Io sono tutto.
Io darò a Lisetta tutto._




Mi è partito l'embolone.:unhappy:
Non ce la facevo più a sentire  quei discorsi. Io. Io. Io.
Ho appoggiato il mestolo con cui stavo girando il sugo e mi sono girata.
Madonna ve lo giuro. Mi sono auto impaurita. Sapevo già che l'avrei mostrizzato.
Mattia ha cambiato espressione. Lisetta pure.
Lui anche. Era sulla porta della cucina e ha smesso subito di decantare le sue doti di lavoratore instancabile.
-Che scuola hai fatto? E parla italiano. Niente traduzioni in tempo reale.-
-...Terza media.-
-L'hai finita?-
-...no.-
-Ok. Partiamo da qui. Cosa pensi di fare nella vita con nemmeno la licenza media?-
Sempre silenzio intorno.
-Io non ho paura di faticà. Sposto le montagne con sti bracci!-
-Se ti pagassero per farlo potrei darti ragione ma i fatti dimostrano che in questo momento non trovi lavoro e il fatto che tu non parli italiano e non hai la licenza media, cosa che  sicuramente non ti favorisce.-
-Non ho paura di niente! Con sti braccio io sollevo il mondo e do tutto a Lisetta.-
-In questo mom,ento sei un mantenuto e non te lo sto dicendo con disprezzo perchè anche Mattia mi ha mantenuto per un lungo periodo ma non dormivo fino a mezzogiorno. Ma il punto qui è un altro. Tu sei un nulla che non potrà mai emergere da questo nulla. Perchè sei all'età della pietra e se ti andrà bene troverai solo un lavoro da età della pietra del tipo conciatore di pelli in una cantina a respirare vapori acidi. E così oltre al diabete e all'infarto vincerai anche un cancro.-
E' diventato terreo. Ma ne Lisetta nè Mattia mi hanno bloccata.
Non mi guardavano nemmeno.
A quel punto l 'impresentabile si è come "sgonfiato".
Se mi avesse detto ancora delle braccia gliele avrei strappate a morsi.
-Devi tornare a scuola e prendere il diploma di terza media.-
-E' troppo tardi...che aggia a fare a scola come nu riconcoglionito...con sti bracci faccio tutto!.-
Ho preso un lungo respiro e guardato Lisetta che fissava il tavolo.
Come cazzo fa questa? Come. Cazzo. Fa.
-Apri bene le orecchie perchè te lo dico adesso e poi taccio per sempre. Ti ripeto che sei un nulla. Sei talmente pieno di te stesso che non ti accorgi di essere ridicolo. E ridicolo nel vero senso della parola. Non sei un uomo. Sei un coglione. Che intende rimanere tale. Continui a dire che darai tutto a Lisetta. ma tutto cosa? Non sarai mai in grado di darle un cazzo di niente se mantieni questo atteggiamento a meno che tu non voglia tornare alla tua vecchia carriera di spacciatore ma mi sembra che pure lì...insomma tra te ed Escobar ci passa un mare. Detto questo. Ticonsiglio vivamente di cambiare  totalmente atteggiamento perchè fuori dai confini di Napoli appari veramente un minchione con questi discorsi. Punto primo devi tornare a scuola. Fai un serale pagato dal comune. Non ti costa una lira.-
-Ma...faccio fatica a leggere...studiare non mi piace e...-
-Allora sei scemo veramente. Ti giuro che sto facendo fatica a parlarti in maniera normale. Mi sta salendo proprio l insulto pesante. Non mi interessa se non ti piace studiare. Tu vuoi dare a questa ragazza un futuro dignitoso ma finchè sei questo coso, il futuro dignitoso tu non glielo puoi dare. A parole siamo tutti dei grandi ma sono i fatti che contano. Prendi sto cazzo di diploma o con me i discorsi sono a zero.-


Ecco. Mi è partito anche adesso.
Non rileggo e posto.

Capitemi.
Così cattiva non lo sono quasi mai ma lui.
Lui.


----------



## Alessandra (9 Febbraio 2014)

Hai fatto bene.
E se non prendera' spunto per agire, dopo quello che gli hai detto, stai tranquilla che le tue parole non saranno vane lo stesso.
Lisetta le ricordera'.
Quando inizieranno a cadere le fette di salame dell'ammmmore dagli occhi, si ricordera' anche delle tue parole...e prima o poi lo mollera'.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Febbraio 2014)

Eh ma ci voleva hai fatto bene


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Febbraio 2014)

Ti amo.

Non c'è pannocchione che tenga, Massinfedele, occhiverdi, chiunque, io vedo solo la tua luce sbrilluccicante rosa e sono pazza di te.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Febbraio 2014)

Che pena mi fa sta gente.













PS.A furia di lasciarti giurare sul mio piccolino mi sa che lo perderò ...:rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (11 Febbraio 2014)

è andata peggio del previsto!

comunque hai dato "la meritata tirata d'orecchie". 

Ma dimmi ma voglio dire... ma  Lisetta è così orribile da andarsi a scegliere, non sono un tonto, ma pure brutto? 

Ma stanno ancora insieme?
ti ha detto qualcosa riguardo al discorso fatto al suo ragazzo?

Scusa ma sono troppo curiosa... e mi piace tanto leggerti!

Vorrei anche conoscerti, sei troppo simpatica, un concentrato di energia... mi voglio Tebizzare :carneval::smile:


----------



## Eliade (12 Febbraio 2014)

Semplicemente fenomenaleee!!!! :up::up:


----------

